# Game of Thrones - "The Night Lands" - 4/8/2012 - S02E02



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I am literally watching the clock waiting on this!

Synopsis from my guide:


Spoiler



In the wake of a bloody purge in the capital, Tyrion chastens Cersei for alienating the kings subjects. On the road north, Arya shares a secret with Gendry, a Nights Watch recruit. With supplies dwindling, one of Dany's scouts returns with news of their position. After nine years as a Stark ward, Theon Greyjoy reunites with his father Balon, who wants to restore the ancient Kingdom of the Iron Islands. Davos enlists Salladhor Saan, a pirate, to join forces with Stannis and Melisandre for a naval invasion of Kings Landing.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I just finished season 1 on my AppleTV, and signed up for HBO and HBOGO just this evening. I got a 50% off for 6 month deal through Verizon FiOS. 

I'll be watching season 2 ep 1 on my iPad while ep 2 gets TiVo'ed up.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Lots of complaints:

* One hour is not enough a week
* Ten episodes is not enough a year

Another fantastic episode. When it flashed to the credits at the end, I couldn't believe the hour had passed so quickly.

Oh, and Cersei's an idiot. Uneasy lies the head that gave birth to the crown.


----------



## chronatog7 (Aug 26, 2004)

@ astrohip I agree 

Is it next week already?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow!! Where to even start!

So it was Joffrey that ordered the bastards be killed. I really thought it was her. Damnit! And WTF *****, I really want her to get hers just for having the nerve to tell Tyrion it was his first joke killing their mother during childbirth.  I felt so bad for him. Dinklage just knocks it out of the park _every. single. time. _

So did I see that right at the end? Snow watched Craster give the baby to the white walkers?? Did not see that coming! And here I thought Sam would be the one to screw this up. I kept saying "Jon it's not your problem, don't follow him!" but I knew immediately that he would.

Theon was feeling up his own sister. That was not cool... why the hell didn't she say something? I'm not sure I fully get what happened there. Did the Stark's take Theon by force during their battle and now he's basically one of them and his father is bitter? Why else hasn't Theon been home in so long?

Bronn is in charge, *****es! Heee! That entire scene with Janos was gold. Sends him off to the wall like it was nothing. Bravo!

And umm listen up hookers, don't be unhappy at Lord Baelish's expense. That was the first time I ever found him scary.

And please tell me I'm wrong... did that head belong to Rakharo?? Noooo!

I'll have more to say once I get some sleep and read other's thoughts! I'm sad it's over!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> Theon was feeling up his own sister. That was not cool... why the hell didn't she say something? I'm not sure I fully get what happened there. Did the Stark's take Theon by force during their battle and now he's basically one of them and his father is bitter? Why else hasn't Theon been home in so long?


Theon was a hostage, in the classical sense of the word. As part of the peace, Theon was sent to Winterfell to be raised by Ned. In theory, his presence there would stop Balon from misbehaving. But it's pretty obvious that Balon and his crew don't care much for Theon anyway...they think he's just a big ol' softy who's been corrupted by his time away from the sea.

As for his sister, apparently she's a sick, twisted %#^! who thought putting up with a little bortherly feel-up was worth it for the look on his face later when he found out.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

In the book, she really plays that up, gets Theon talking about how important he is, all the things he's going to do. She's really getting intel on who Theon really is. He's been gone so long nobody knows whats happened to him. And she doesn't want him waltzing in and taking her position of favor, so gathering data and putting him off his game at the same time? A perfect ploy.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

My Eastern feed didn't record. Ugh, at least it's starting again now.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> Did the Stark's take Theon by force during their battle and now he's basically one of them and his father is bitter? Why else hasn't Theon been home in so long?





Rob Helmerichs said:


> Theon was a hostage, in the classical sense of the word. As part of the peace, Theon was sent to Winterfell to be raised by Ned. In theory, his presence there would stop Balon from misbehaving. But it's pretty obvious that Balon and his crew don't care much for Theon anyway...they think he's just a big ol' softy who's been corrupted by his time away from the sea.
> 
> As for his sister, apparently she's a sick, twisted %#^! who thought putting up with a little bortherly feel-up was worth it for the look on his face later when he found out.


Here's more background. I've spoilerized it because it wasn't in the show, but it doesn't give anything away:


Spoiler



After Robert's rebellion when he took the thrown from the Targaryens, Theon's father, Balon Greyjoy, tried to overthrow Robert. He lost. Ned took Theon as a hostage to ensure Balon didn't rise up again.



tk


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

So then why does Theon's father treat him as if he's the one that's done something wrong?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

photoshopgrl said:


> So then why does Theon's father treat him as if he's the one that's done something wrong?


I suppose if he'd been a good Greyjoy he would have killed Ned & his entire family, and conquered the North.

Such a disappointment, that boy.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

First big diversions from the book in this episode. I'm fine with them for now as they open up some interesting avenues.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I suppose if he'd been a good Greyjoy he would have killed Ned & his entire family, and conquered the North.
> 
> Such a disappointment, that boy.


He was gone 9 years and his father (is it Balon?) said the Starks had him longer than he did so he's about 20 years old at this point, no?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> So then why does Theon's father treat him as if he's the one that's done something wrong?


The Grejoys are tough. He's sizing up the man in front of him and letting him know the lay of the land.



Rob Helmerichs said:


> I suppose if he'd been a good Greyjoy he would have killed Ned & his entire family, and conquered the North.
> 
> Such a disappointment, that boy.


But he also waited until his son got back as the signal to restart the war against the Starks, right?

I like Theon's sister. I look forward to many a twisted scene with her making men squirm 

OMG. only 8 episodes left


----------



## goblue97 (May 12, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> He was gone 9 years and his father (is it Balon?) said the Starks had him longer than he did so he's about 20 years old at this point, no?


I was thinking that would make him about 17.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

I do not think this is a spoiler because it has nothing to do with future episodes but just in case because it is a reference to the books.



Spoiler



I was looking up information about Theon's sister online and did not realize they changed her name from the books to the TV show. In the book she was Asha Greyjoy and in the show she is now Yara Greyjoy


----------



## billypritchard (May 7, 2001)

mwhip said:


> I do not think this is a spoiler because it has nothing to do with future episodes but just in case because it is a reference to the books.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably to avoid confusion with Osha in Winterfell.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

billypritchard said:


> Probably to avoid confusion with Osha in Winterfell.


who is Osha?

I was annoyed at the name Yara because I didn't want to confuse her with Arry (also from Winterfell)!


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Anubys said:


> who is Osha?
> 
> I was annoyed at the name Yara because I didn't want to confuse her with Arry (also from Winterfell)!


The Wildling that now takes care of Bran.


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

Reading book 1 now and it's amazing how well I can follow along now. I hope to catch up to the series soon!


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

DavidTigerFan said:


> Reading book 1 now and it's amazing how well I can follow along now. I hope to catch up to the series soon!


I'm early in book 2 and finding a mixed bag on "catching up". I see a scene and think "I've read that!", and the next scene, "I haven't read THAT!".

Either way, I love it!


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

Anubys said:


> who is Osha?


The captured wildling woman at Winterfell aka Tonks from the Harry Potter movies.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

I have to admit, I'm rather proud of myself at how much I'm able to keep up with this show, not having read the books and refusing to read spoilers. I can't even go to the threads on TWOP because of all the book references in everyone's posts. So yay me!

Anyhow, one question to those who did read the books, you can PM me or spoiler the answer, either one.

Please just tell me this:


Spoiler



Will they turn me against Tyrion? I know he's kind of an in between bad guy/good guy as so many in this show are, so many shades of gray.. but I simply adore him and his sarcastic wit and lack of tolerance for most people. I also find myself wanting vengeance for him just at the thought of someone hurting his feelings. I'm not sure if I'm supposed to feel this way or if it's just at how effing amazing Dinklage is playing the character.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

I know I''ll be in the minority, but other than Tyrion's and Cersei's exchange, I thought this episode was weak.
Am I crazy ?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

trnsfrguy said:


> I know I''ll be in the minority, but other than Tyrion's and Cersei's exchange, I thought this episode was weak.
> Am I crazy ?


Yes. Seek help at once.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

trnsfrguy said:


> I know I''ll be in the minority, but other than Tyrion's and Cersei's exchange, I thought this episode was weak.
> Am I crazy ?





photoshopgrl said:


> Yes. Seek help at once.


Agreed.

If it makes you feel any better, think of the first 2 episodes as a date with a stunner, getting back to your place, she already told you you're gonna get it tonight, and you're on the couch kissing.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Anyhow, one question to those who did read the books, you can PM me or spoiler the answer, either one.
> 
> Please just tell me this:
> 
> ...


Answer:


Spoiler



No, they won't.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

madscientist said:


> Answer:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Thank you!! <does happy dance>
That was my only fear in watching.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh and my favorite exchange of the season so far: 

Tyrion: Tell me, when you your men slaughtered Ned Stark's men in the throne room, did you give the order?
Janos: I did. And I would do it again. The man was a traitor. He tried to buy my loyalty.
Tyrion: The fool. He had no idea you are already bought.
Janos: Are you drunk? I will not have my honor questioned by an imp!
Tyrion: I'm not questioning it, Lord Janos. I'm denying its existence.
Janos: If you think I&#8217;ll stand here and take this from you, dwarf
Tyrion: Dwarf? You should have stopped at imp

Heee! Gosh I hope we get many more of these kinds of smack downs from Tyrion.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

Regarding Davos Seaworth, Stannis's hand of the king. In the books his character was more or less flushed out by now. So in case anyone was wondering what he and the other pirate were talking about when the pirate said something about how "Stannis cut off his fingers and now Davos loves him for it." I'll spoilerize it just in case some people don't want to know about it, but it will spread some light on what the pirate meant.



Spoiler



Davos Seaworth, Lord of newly founded House Seaworth, called "the Onion Knight", was originally a smuggler. He was knighted and given a keep on Cape Wrath by Stannis Baratheon after smuggling food (including the onions that gave him his moniker) into Stannis's besieged castle. However, Stannis also removed the last joint of each of the four fingers of Davos's left hand for his criminal past. He is a loyal supporter of Stannis and his most trusted counselor. In the books Davos kept the bones of his fingers in a pouch around his neck, I haven't seen the pouch on the show.


----------



## trnsfrguy (Apr 28, 2005)

photoshopgrl said:


> Yes. Seek help at once.


Will seek help immediately.... Hopefully, from the stunner Anubys mentioned earlier.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

You know this show is amazing when a rewatch of last night's episode takes precedence over a first watch of last night's Mad Men.


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

Baelish is such a conscientious businessman. Quick with the hanky to tidy his girls up for the next valued customer.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

I guess I need a new tv. I didn't see the yucky guy give the baby to a white walker. I just saw a lot of darkness.

George R.R. Martin sure has a thing for incest.

Maybe I interpreted it wrong but the scene where the old, fat whorehouse patron got his replacement whore sure brought the "Ewwwwww".

I didn't think this episode was all that great. Good but not awsome. It was more like it was moving the pieces on the chessboard for later scenes.

I want to see dragons kicking somebody's ass!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

cheesesteak said:


> I guess I need a new tv. I didn't see the yucky guy give the baby to a white walker. I just saw a lot of darkness.
> 
> George R.R. Martin sure has a thing for incest.
> 
> Maybe I interpreted it wrong but the scene where the old, fat whorehouse patron got his replacement whore sure brought the ewwwwww.


I don't think you interpreted it wrong. It was ewww..... wipe the "ya know" off her mouth and send her over to tongue the fat guy. I did feel my gag reflex kick a bit on that.

As for the white walker, I'm downloading the show now so I'll post a screenshot when it's done. I just got a fantastic new TV a few months ago for that very reason. I no longer miss small details!


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

photoshopgrl said:


> Please just tell me this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


And as a further comment to Madscientist's:


Spoiler



To me, Tyrion in the books is one of the more well developed characters. He's got his own particular viewpoint in how things should be, that doesn't always match up to how everyone else in the world (whether his family's or everyone else) thinks things should be. There are times when it seems like you might want to kill him yourself, and there are times when it seems like he's the only one with a brain in his head. And I completely agree, Dinklage has done a superb job playing the part.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Here's a screenshot and it's even a bit hard to tell from the file so I bumped up the exposure so you could see clearer in the second image. Same picture.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

I watched this morning after the kids went to school. I'm just excited that I watched early enough in the week that there isn't 5 pages of comments already posted. Photoshopgrl does a great job keeping the conversation lively here, I just had a few comments to add:


photoshopgrl said:


> Dinklage just knocks it out of the park _every. single. time. _


Yes, yes he does.


photoshopgrl said:


> So did I see that right at the end? Snow watched Craster give the baby to the white walkers?? Did not see that coming! And here I thought Sam would be the one to screw this up. I kept saying "Jon it's not your problem, don't follow him!" but I knew immediately that he would.


I don't know if he was looking to intervene as much as curiosity over what happens to the boy babies. And he has the Stark do-gooder gene.


photoshopgrl said:


> Theon was feeling up his own sister. That was not cool... why the hell didn't she say something?


I thought it was uncool to do to someone you just met.  Especially someone who was good enough to give you transportation to your destination. (I started to type "give you a ride," but I suspect that's what he was angling for...) It does tell us a lot about the presumptive nature he has about how to treat a woman dressed as she was.

I love reading, and have read fiction like this for years starting in high school, but I have chosen not to read ahead because I don't want to know too much. I want this to present itself to me in the visual narrative the producers are creating and not constantly comparing it to a more omnipotent narrative that the books have.

It also gives much more credit to the actors if I can glean their feelings through their acting and not because I have read the authors intent. If that makes sense.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

MegaHertz67 said:


> I have chosen not to read ahead because I don't want to know too much. I want this to present itself to me in the visual narrative the producers are creating and not constantly comparing it to a more omnipotent narrative that the books have.
> 
> It also gives much more credit to the actors if I can glean their feelings through their acting and not because I have read the authors intent. If that makes sense.


It does and that's the exact reason I have chosen not to read the books until the series ends.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

cheesesteak said:


> I guess I need a new tv. I didn't see the yucky guy give the baby to a white walker. I just saw a lot of darkness.





photoshopgrl said:


> ...As for the white walker, I'm downloading the show now so I'll post a screenshot when it's done. I just got a fantastic new TV a few months ago for that very reason. I no longer miss small details!


Even on my 8 year old HDTV I could see that the thing had the glowing blue LED eyes.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> Wow!! Where to even start!
> 
> So it was Joffrey that ordered the bastards be killed. I really thought it was her. Damnit! And WTF *****, I really want her to get hers just for having the nerve to tell Tyrion it was his first joke killing their mother during childbirth.  I felt so bad for him. Dinklage just knocks it out of the park _every. single. time. _


I note that Peter Dinklage has the lead in the credits now, where it was Sean Bean in the lead with "and Peter Dinklage" at the end. Winning a Golden Globe and Emmy moves you up in the world of Hollywood.

Also each actor's name has the house sigil on it. Each of the four is also on the Game of Thrones title.



photoshopgrl said:


> So did I see that right at the end? Snow watched Craster give the baby to the white walkers?? Did not see that coming! And here I thought Sam would be the one to screw this up. I kept saying "Jon it's not your problem, don't follow him!" but I knew immediately that he would.
> 
> Theon was feeling up his own sister. That was not cool... why the hell didn't she say something?





Rob Helmerichs said:


> ...As for his sister, apparently she's a sick, twisted %#^! who thought putting up with a little bortherly feel-up was worth it for the look on his face later when he found out.





Ereth said:


> In the book, she really plays that up, gets Theon talking about how important he is, all the things he's going to do. She's really getting intel on who Theon really is. He's been gone so long nobody knows whats happened to him. And she doesn't want him waltzing in and taking her position of favor, so gathering data and putting him off his game at the same time? A perfect ploy.


How sad izzit that I had her spotted as being his sister and/or the princess from the git-go? She even looked like him. I'm getting into the RR way of thinking.

What happens to the poor girl with the big mouth on the boat? I guess regular looking women don't do so well.


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

MegaHertz67 said:


> I thought it was uncool to do to someone you just met.  Especially someone who was good enough to give you transportation to your destination. (I started to type "give you a ride," but I suspect that's what he was angling for...) It does tell us a lot about the presumptive nature he has about how to treat a woman dressed as she was.


You have to remember, in this world for the most part, women have no rights. Him also being a lord and heir over this domain, he was probably thinking so what if he feels up some girl, what is she going to do? Unfortunately for him it was his sister, playing a jape on him and learning what type of person he is. As their father Balon said, she's more of a son and heir now than he is.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

robojerk said:


> You have to remember, in this world for the most part, women have no rights. Him also being a lord and heir over this domain, he was probably thinking so what if he feels up some girl, what is she going to do? ...


It's good to be the king 

just a little add-on to the ewwwww scene is Littlefinger's amused smile as she french kissed the dude.


----------



## MegaHertz67 (Apr 18, 2005)

robojerk said:


> You have to remember, in this world for the most part, women have no rights. Him also being a lord and heir over this domain, he was probably thinking so what if he feels up some girl, what is she going to do? Unfortunately for him it was his sister, playing a jape on him and learning what type of person he is. As their father Balon said, she's more of a son and heir now than he is.


I have to keep reminding myself that this is a world where women have little or no rights unless they are born to privilege, and even there they don't hold much weight. They killed the butcher's boy and the direwolf pup on Jeoffrey's word even though Ned Stark's daughters were there and contradicted his story.

I also have to remember there is no upward mobility in this realm. If you start off privileged, you have options and growth potential for power through deeds. If you are born poor, you are one mistake away from being sentenced to the Knight's Watch or much worse.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

A couple questions--was that Gilly's baby they gave the walker, or another one that had just been born? 

And what do the white walkers do with babies anyway? Eat them? Turn them into little baby white walkers? Let them grow up and then turn them?


----------



## john4200 (Nov 1, 2009)

stellie93 said:


> A couple questions--was that Gilly's baby they gave the walker, or another one that had just been born?


It would have been quite a coincidence for her to go into labor immediately after asking to go with Sam, and it would have had to have been a fairly short, and quiet, labor.

Does anyone remember if there were any babies visible in the house last episode?


----------



## robojerk (Jun 13, 2006)

stellie93 said:


> A couple questions--was that Gilly's baby they gave the walker, or another one that had just been born?
> 
> And what do the white walkers do with babies anyway? Eat them? Turn them into little baby white walkers? Let them grow up and then turn them?


They didn't show whose baby that was, nor what the white walkers want with it.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

I know they didn't--I thought we might come up with some theories.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

stellie93 said:


> I know they didn't--I thought we might come up with some theories.


Maybe the White Walkers are appalled by the brutal, heartless quality of life children in Westeros can expect, and are trying to save as many of them as possible by taking them away from their families in infancy and providing a kind and loving environment for them to grow up in?


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Maybe the White Walkers are appalled by the brutal, heartless quality of life children in Westeros can expect, and are trying to save as many of them as possible by taking them away from their families in infancy and providing a kind and loving environment for them to grow up in?


Hahaha! :up:


----------



## Legion (Aug 24, 2005)

The wife came home with new dining room chair today. I asked her if she "paid the iron price or the gold price"?

She just looked at me and said "go carry in the chairs idiot."


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

She probably paid the plastic price anyways


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Legion said:


> The wife came home with new dining room chair today. I asked her if she "paid the iron price or the gold price"?
> 
> She just looked at me and said "go carry in the chairs idiot."





zordude said:


> She probably paid the plastic price anyways


OMG thank you guys for the laugh. I really needed it with how my evening just went down. Note: Do not attempt to fix a dripping faucet if you don't know what you're doing. You'll end up flooding your entire kitchen. Not fun.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Maybe the White Walkers are appalled by the brutal, heartless quality of life children in Westeros can expect, and are trying to save as many of them as possible by taking them away from their families in infancy and providing a kind and loving environment for them to grow up in?


If they were like The Others, the island does something to prevent any pregnant women from having living children, so they have to steal those they can find in order to keep their society alive.

Game of Lost - coming soon to a TV near you!


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

Legion said:


> Baelish is such a conscientious businessman. Quick with the hanky to tidy his girls up for the next valued customer.


Speaking of which, Baelish was watching some guy getting service, who was in turn watching another guy get some action. I couldn't tell who either of those 2 guys were. Anything important there I missed?


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

LordKronos said:


> Speaking of which, Baelish was watching some guy getting service, who was in turn watching another guy get some action. I couldn't tell who either of those 2 guys were. Anything important there I missed?


No. They were just showing how messed up the place is I think and demonstrating more of Littlefinger's character.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

I thought the best dialogues were between Arya, Lommy, and Hot Pie regarding being in a battle vs watching a fight with Gentry stepping in and saying anyone with money could buy armor, and then Arya's reveal to Gentry and his request that she prove she is a boy.

A fun break from killing babies and sloppy seconds.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

fmowry said:


> I thought the best dialogues were between Arya, Lommy, and Hot Pie regarding being in a battle vs watching a fight with Gentry stepping in and saying anyone with money could buy armor, and then Arya's reveal to Gentry and his request that she prove she is a boy.
> 
> A fun break from killing babies and sloppy seconds.


I agree. And a part of me is most interested in what happens to the Arya character. I felt she was so strong in the first season and so much a victim of everything that happened to her family, yet she refused to give in. I thought she was the most like her father of all the Starks.

I'm also in the minority and thought this was just an OK episode (still better than 99.9 percent of anything else on TV). I chalk that up to watching when I was a bit tired and I will probably rewatch before next week. But, like last year, I'm sure so much of what happens early is going to set us up for something phenomenal later.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I agree. And a part of me is most interested in what happens to the Arya character. I felt she was so strong in the first season and so much a victim of everything that happened to her family, yet she refused to give in. I thought she was the most like her father of all the Starks.


I agree and isn't funny that she is forging a friendship with the son of Robert?

Just can't keep Starks and Baratheons from being friends.


----------



## Shaunnick (Jul 2, 2005)

I am going to paraphrase but was anyone as amused as I was at the conversation between Sam and the two Night's Watch guys who were making food?

NW1: If gods wished to give us dignity, why do they have us fart when we die?
NW2: We fart when we die? (first guy starts to make raspberries)
NW1: Me mum farted when she died. (paraphrasing so this may not be right)
Sam: What happens to the sons of Crastor that are born? 
NW1: (Stops blowing raspberries) We were having a serious discussion.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I agree. And a part of me is most interested in what happens to the Arya character. I felt she was so strong in the first season and so much a victim of everything that happened to her family, yet she refused to give in. I thought she was the most like her father of all the Starks.
> ...


Can you see the foreshadowing of Arya vs. the big, mean criminal killers...and the "nice" one turns out to be the most dangerous....and Arya and Gentry getting together?


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Another scene coming: Joffrey and Cercie face the truth that Jamie is his father.


----------



## full_heart (May 13, 2005)

Did anyone else that read the books to at least book 4........



Spoiler



Think that Baelish was talking about Qyburn when he mentioned the rich patron to Roz? My bf said he doesn't think he was but that sounds just like him.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

must not click must not click must not click


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

photoshopgrl said:


> must not click must not click must not click


did not click did not click did not click did not click

although it might not matter much if the HBO series is taking its own path from the books.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

But I'm betting enough of it will be the same that, like Walking Dead, I feel that I know more than I should even though they've gone off the comics a ton.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

full_heart said:


> Did anyone else that read the books to at least book 4........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you a ton for the .........

that was enough of a warning for me in the e-mail that a spoiler is coming and I was able to stop reading in time.

I must remember not to open game of thrones e-mails. But I am very grateful that your post gave me a chance to realize what is going on :up:


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

The lack of spoiler hiding in emails is the reason I don't have notifications anymore.


----------



## tonestert (Nov 15, 2007)

Just read Games has been renewed for a 3rd season !


----------



## full_heart (May 13, 2005)

Anubys said:


> Thank you a ton for the .........
> 
> that was enough of a warning for me in the e-mail that a spoiler is coming and I was able to stop reading in time.
> 
> I must remember not to open game of thrones e-mails. But I am very grateful that your post gave me a chance to realize what is going on :up:


That is why I put what I did. I didn't want anyone that hasn't gotten that far in the books or hasn't read them at all to read what I wrote! I hate spoilers that aren't labeled with an idea of whats inside.


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

full_heart said:


> Did anyone else that read the books to at least book 4........
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I'm not sure what you're getting at. Was Qyburn some kind of deviant in the brothels? I don't really remember that specific to him and I just finished book 4.


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

tonestert said:


> Just read Games has been renewed for a 3rd season !


Well, duh! 

(Also, Peter Dinklage has said he signed on for ..(spoilerized so you don't have to know how long if you don't want)



Spoiler



six seasons I believe. So even if it officially hasn't been picked up for that long, they plan on it lasting that long.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

audioscience said:


> Well, duh!
> 
> (Also, Peter Dinklage has said he signed on for ..(spoilerized so you don't have to know how long if you don't want)
> 
> ...





Spoiler



He gets 2 more seasons than he has height in feet. I guess that menas that Tyrion is not getting whacked.



Good for him. Look for writers to work on more good roles for him.


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

fmowry said:


> I thought the best dialogues were between Arya, Lommy, and Hot Pie regarding being in a battle vs watching a fight with Gentry stepping in and saying anyone with money could buy armor, and then Arya's reveal to Gentry and his request that she prove she is a boy.
> 
> A fun break from killing babies and sloppy seconds.


I wonder if the guy taking them back has any idea why they want Gentry. I'm sure he thought they wanted Arya too. Glad to see the kid who wants to yield and Jaquen (sp?)--a man has a thirst. That reminds me, the recap is really good.

Is there anywhere to discuss this with people who've read the books? I remember discussions about that last time, but I hadn't read them yet then. Someone mentioned deviations...



Spoiler



I didn't realize until I read the recap that Cersei was the one who killed the bastards in the books. He seemed to think they're making her more sympathetic here. That would be a job. 

I did think it was much later that we found out what Craster was doing with the babies. I didn't notice any other major deviations, but my memory sucks.


----------



## full_heart (May 13, 2005)

audioscience said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what you're getting at. Was Qyburn some kind of deviant in the brothels? I don't really remember that specific to him and I just finished book 4.





Spoiler



No I am wondering if they are going to change his story and change it to that is how he is introduced in the show rather than in the books. If I remember correctly didn't he make a comment in the books about learning a lot from a woman's body?


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

full_heart said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> No I am wondering if they are going to change his story and change it to that is how he is introduced in the show rather than in the books. If I remember correctly didn't he make a comment in the books about learning a lot from a woman's body?





Spoiler



Oh, I don't remember that. I think it's pretty important that he comes from the Bloody Mummers as he's the one who fixes Jamie's hand, etc. I'm not sure why they would change that.


----------



## Rickvz (Sep 5, 2000)

stellie93 said:


> Is there anywhere to discuss this with people who've read the books? I remember discussions about that last time, but I hadn't read them yet then. Someone mentioned deviations...
> 
> * SPOILER *


There's a thread in the Happy Hour section that is for discussing the books and episodes.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

audioscience said:


> (Also, Peter Dinklage has said he signed on for ..(spoilerized so you don't have to know how long if you don't want)


That means pretty much nothing...it's SOP to sign your actors to long-term contracts (5-7 years is typical) so you don't have to renegotiate every year. The only reason it would ever be shorter is A) if a show (or character) is pre-planned to end, or B) if an actor is big enough that you can't get him for that long, and you want him anyway.

There's a point in the production schedule where they have to either renew the show for another season or release all your actors. That's one reason cable shows tend to announce renewals so early...they generally film a lot further in advance than regular network shows, so their drop-dead date is often while the previous season is still airing.

So it sounds like GoT used an X-year deal for its main cast (for the actual number, see audioscience's spoiler). That means if the show goes to X+1 seasons, they'll have problems keeping the cast together...a problem that would have to be solved with lots of money, assuming the show is still a hit at that point. And HBO will have to decide whether the show is worth continuing at that level of expense.


----------



## full_heart (May 13, 2005)

audioscience said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I don't remember that. I think it's pretty important that he comes from the Bloody Mummers as he's the one who fixes Jamie's hand, etc. I'm not sure why they would change that.





Spoiler



It just reminded of me. They could still follow the story and he shows up with the Bloody Mummers, which would be much better to follow the book for that.


----------



## Zarisa (Feb 16, 2012)

Just read the first episodes thread. So sorry if I'm late to the Party. But, I have to say. CONGRATS to Peter Dinklage for getting upgraded to first billing in the opening credits. VERY MUCH Deserved!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Zarisa said:


> Just read the first episodes thread. So sorry if I'm late to the Party. But, I have to say. CONGRATS to Peter Dinklage for getting upgraded to first billing in the opening credits. VERY MUCH Deserved!


Let's just hope he survives long enough to enjoy it...


Spoiler



He does.


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

So not funny or clever.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

dtivouser said:


> So not funny or clever.


LOL

a new sig?


----------



## Zarisa (Feb 16, 2012)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Let's just hope he survives long enough to enjoy it...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Yep I'm currently midway into book 4. Really struggling to keep reading it tho. Lost my momentum on reading it.


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

Zarisa said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I'm currently midway into book 4. Really struggling to keep reading it tho. Lost my momentum on reading it.





Spoiler



I had the same issue. I stopped halfway through book 4 last summer and just picked it up again a few weeks ago. Keep on truckin'! It gets better, I promise! I just started book 5 finally.


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

This thread is getting really irritating to read with all these spoiler tags.


----------



## allan (Oct 14, 2002)

markb said:


> This thread is getting really irritating to read with all these spoiler tags.





Spoiler



I agree.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

To be fair, the "and featuring" spot at the end is often the "second highest" after first billing anyway, and with Sean Bean off the show, the promotion to first billing might have been going to happen even before the award wins. Probably the only one who's well known enough to even be considered is Headley.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

markb said:


> This thread is getting really irritating to read with all these spoiler tags.


I was thinking the same thing. While usually I'm against it, maybe there should be a thread which compares the book to the TV series and those who want spoilers from the book could look there. And here, just keep it about the TV series.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Steveknj said:


> I was thinking the same thing. While usually I'm against it, maybe there should be a thread which compares the book to the TV series and those who want spoilers from the book could look there. And here, just keep it about the TV series.


Yes please. Like you all do for Walking Dead. That way I can just avoid the one thread and not be tempted by the numerous spoilers in every episode thread.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Sorry doublepost


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

photoshopgrl said:


> Sorry doublepost


My point was so good you had to agree twice


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Steveknj said:


> My point was so good you had to agree twice


Hee!


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

photoshopgrl said:


> Yes please. Like you all do for Walking Dead. That way I can just avoid the one thread and not be tempted by the numerous spoilers in every episode thread.


Yes, and then I can read my email notifications without being spoiled.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> I was thinking the same thing. While usually I'm against it, maybe there should be a thread which compares the book to the TV series and those who want spoilers from the book could look there. And here, just keep it about the TV series.


There already is such a thread.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=468391


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

zordude said:


> There already is such a thread.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=468391


So can we keep book spoilers there?


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> So can we keep book spoilers there?


Yes please.


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

I think this a great idea. Whomever starts the thread for the 4/15 episode, please mention that in the first post!


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

dtivouser said:


> I think this a great idea. Whomever starts the thread for the 4/15 episode, please mention that in the first post!


As if we don't know who is going to start the thread for every episode!


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Anubys said:


> As if we don't know who is going to start the thread for every episode!


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

zordude said:


> There already is such a thread.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=468391


That's only good if you've read all the books.

I've stayed out of it since I'm still reading the 5th book.


----------



## Lars_J (Feb 1, 2005)

I agree, trying to box off the book talk into that thread would be a very good idea. Otherwise these threads devolve into "


Spoiler



" posts, and "


Spoiler



replying to


Spoiler



" posts.

If someone hasn't read all the books, they will probably have done so shortly anyway.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Watching this episode again. There are a couple of fun exchanges, loved this one:

Arrya: you're a liar!

Gendry: You shouldn't insult people who are bigger than you are.

Arrya (mumbling to herself): but then I wouldn't be able to insult anyone.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> Arrya (mumbling to herself): but then I wouldn't be able to insult anyone.


 Kids today, and their sense of entitlement.


----------



## caslu (Jun 24, 2003)

Started watching this show when it premiered last season and dropped it after five episodes. 

Decided to give it another chance this week and marathon watched the entire first season and the first two episodes of this season... not sure what I was thinking last season but I'm glad I gave it a second chance, this is FANTASTIC!!!! 

Only downside is that now I have to wait a week between episodes.


----------



## audioscience (Feb 10, 2005)

caslu said:


> Started watching this show when it premiered last season and dropped it after five episodes.
> 
> Decided to give it another chance this week and marathon watched the entire first season and the first two episodes of this season... not sure what I was thinking last season but I'm glad I gave it a second chance, this is FANTASTIC!!!!
> 
> Only downside is that now I have to wait a week between episodes.


Props! I feel like if you haven't read the books you really need to watch each episode twice to pick up the little things. There are a lot of little details that can fall in between the cracks.

It reminds me of Deadwood in that respect.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

audioscience said:


> Props! I feel like if you haven't read the books you really need to watch each episode twice to pick up the little things. There are a lot of little details that can fall in between the cracks.
> ...


Three times, even.

I watched twice during the first season, and rewatching now I'm seeing all of the background and hints that I missed. The intrique is _dense._

Like: When Ned resigns as hand, Sansa and Arya both whining that they don't want to be evacuated to Winterfell. Sansa professes her love for Joffrey and Arya wants to keep up her dancing lessons.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

netringer said:


> Three times, even.


Yes, I've already watched both episodes this season multiple times.


----------



## steverm2 (May 10, 2005)

new to the game here.1/2 way thru second watching of season 1.watching season 2 also. im even reading this thread over and over!


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

The recaps on EW.com are a good way to pick up on points you missed, and are really funny too. I think you can get them for any of the episodes last year and this.


----------



## Barmat (Jun 1, 2001)

Is any one else a little bored by this season? It seemed like last season had a few Jaw dropping moments in each and every episode.


----------



## photoshopgrl (Nov 22, 2008)

Barmat said:


> Is any one else a little bored by this season? It seemed like last season had a few Jaw dropping moments in each and every episode.


Maybe there hasn't been puppy killings and beheadings yet but I couldn't be _less _bored with this season so far!


----------



## Rickvz (Sep 5, 2000)

The SNL bit last night after the monologue was pretty good. Can't wait to see what the second advisor on set has in store for us tonight.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Barmat said:


> Is any one else a little bored by this season?


Not in the least.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

astrohip said:


> Not in the least.


I think there was that one guy in Poughkeepsie...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

is it time for my date analogy again?


----------

